# sling shots with ergonomic hand grips



## idiotnovice (Nov 10, 2014)

I was looking at a Bill Hays slingshot called the sere, it looks like it is to be held hammer grip, do ergonomic grips offer any advantages over finger and thumb support to theraband newbies like me, I feel like a girls blouse but it was quite a quite a challenge to be accurate using my finger and thumb and at full draw i wasnt as steady as I would have liked, was hitting a road sign sized target about 50% of the time at 20 yards tonight, would an ergonomic hammer steady me up ?


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

idiotnovice said:


> I was looking at a Bill Hays slingshot called the sere, it looks like it is to be held hammer grip, do ergonomic grips offer any advantages over finger and thumb support to theraband newbies like me, I feel like a girls blouse but it was quite a quite a challenge to be accurate using my finger and thumb and at full draw i wasnt as steady as I would have liked, was hitting a road sign sized target about 50% of the time at 20 yards tonight, would an ergonomic hammer steady me up ?


You "...feel like a girl's blouse"?

Wow. I'm not even going to touch that one. And I thought that I was :screwy:

All in good humor, of course.

I've no experience with the subject slingshot.

The welcome mat is open to you :wave:


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Hi!!

Different techniques have different pros and cons.

The slingshot's world is "exploration" to find what is better for you.

Try different grips, thumb and finger, hammer...........etc

Try different band set-up, tubes...........

If the bands or the tubes are too strong and you are not comfortable try lighter bands or tubes.

Try to find what is better for you, and when you will find it, stay with that "kit" until everything will be natural.

Take care

Volp


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

If your having trouble being steady, go to a lighter pull on your bands,


----------



## cuzinray (Nov 25, 2014)

Howdy Idiot, (you're not one, oof course)
This is the place to come for advice. I'm an olld archery buff and pistol shooter. I'm new here too. I'm
going to work with a Daisy P51, It has a pistol grip, but more importantly, it has a wrist support. Shooting
with a straight wrist is more natural and steadier than a full flexed wrist. Look at all the stuff that is
available. Then make your choice. You can purchase something, but then you will make it yours by doing little things that are "just right" changes for your style of shooting. There is no magic here, just fun and
innovation. Enjoy the journey, the destination will be there.


----------

